# Why am I bumping into the device limit?



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I have a stream that I bought from used from a friend and have had set up for a couple of months. I was able to add it to my account with no trouble.

I've streamed to two devices: a win laptop and an android phone. Tonight I went to set it up on a second android phone and I got a message that it was already on twelve devices and I needed to reset the counter, which can only be done every thirty days.

WTH?

From some cursory searching it looks like maybe every time it sees a different IP address, no matter which physical device it is, it counts that as a new device?

Is that likely the problem, or is it something else?

I tried to see the client list via the android app but the screen was blank. No list.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Robin said:


> I have a stream that I bought from used from a friend and have had set up for a couple of months. I was able to add it to my account with no trouble.
> 
> I've streamed to two devices: a win laptop and an android phone. Tonight I went to set it up on a second android phone and I got a message that it was already on twelve devices and I needed to reset the counter, which can only be done every thirty days.
> 
> ...


You bought it used! Obviously the previous owner had pushed the connected devices count to 10. The counter is inside the stream and had nothing to do with your account. Just register your other Android device and smile. Outside of that no issues, smile it's a good thing as there is no manual method to reset the internal counter.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I had this happen with a used box and the old Android app. It was an issue with the app not letting go when going through the set up. There were two solutions we were trying at the time- try with an iOS app and Tivo was researching on their side what could be done.

Tivo got it fixed on their side before I found my old ipod touch.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Resetting it worked so I guess I'll just wait and see if it comes up again.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just ran into this same problem yesterday, but was able to reset the device count through the app:


----------

